# Need LED lights tutorial for scooty/bike.



## kool (Aug 9, 2011)

I've WEGO scooter. 
*images.bikedekho.com/large/tvs/model/tvs-wego/tvs-wego-front-cross-side-view.jpg
Can anybody tell me how can i decorate with extra LED lights to its base or to tyre? 

like this::: 

*www.easy-motorcycle.com/images/flashtail.gif

*www.oznium.com/product_photos/large/2510.jpg
*lh5.ggpht.com/_NTuyoVppoXQ/S6EPb7QAkSI/AAAAAAAAB4s/FBXv9aXfznA/IMG_0439.jpg
*lh4.ggpht.com/_NTuyoVppoXQ/S6G_tPA617I/AAAAAAAACrU/-6FFz8gvCKU/IMG_5477.jpg


----------



## Sarath (Aug 10, 2011)

looks like the links in the website itself have been removed

Index of /wp-content/uploads 
Search here 

Like this:
*www.motorbeam.com/wp-content/uploads/Bajaj_Pulsar_LED_Lights-300x225.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2011)

Get the waterproof pcb led stips, cut those according to the requirement. They already have the adhesive to stick on to the surface.
*i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/342258650/CE_RoHS_Waterproof_SMD_PCB_LED_Strip.jpg
*www.senoled.com/5050-LED-Strips/Q1F9/5050-SMD-LED-Strip-With-White-PCB.jpg

I have red ones on my bike.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 10, 2011)

^Faun show us pictures of your bike then


----------



## kool (Aug 11, 2011)

Faun said:


> Get the waterproof pcb led stips, cut those according to the requirement. They already have the adhesive to stick on to the surface.
> *i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/342258650/CE_RoHS_Waterproof_SMD_PCB_LED_Strip.jpg
> *www.senoled.com/5050-LED-Strips/Q1F9/5050-SMD-LED-Strip-With-White-PCB.jpg
> 
> I have red ones on my bike.



How to install these on bikes? I want it on the base... So it will glow on lower side.. kool na... BTW show us the pic of ur bike.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 11, 2011)

This bug has caught me too now. Time to revive my ZMR.

BTW I have been aimlessly wandering on ebay and have found LEDs and such.
Styling | eBay


----------



## kool (Aug 11, 2011)

Sarath said:


> This bug has caught me too now. Time to revive my ZMR.
> 
> BTW I have been aimlessly wandering on ebay and have found LEDs and such.
> Styling | eBay



any idea how to install??? and plzz share if u get succeed..


----------



## rsk11584 (Aug 11, 2011)

if you buy in market these are costly but if you make one its cheap all you need is basic electronics knowledge and you can design your whole bike like anything.. you should refer some vehicle related website like xbhp.com

see this 
Retrofitting LED Cluster in a HH Karizma/R Taillight - xBhp.com : The Global Indian Biking Community

also this is written by me : 

simple way to change color of bulb
Pilot Lamp / Instrument Panel Color Change - xBhp.com : The Global Indian Biking Community


----------



## kool (Aug 11, 2011)

rsk11584 said:


> if you buy in market these are costly but if you make one its cheap all you need is basic electronics knowledge and you can design your whole bike like anything.. you should refer some vehicle related website like xbhp.com
> 
> see this
> Retrofitting LED Cluster in a HH Karizma/R Taillight - xBhp.com : The Global Indian Biking Community
> ...



nice tutorial man, but in my wego scooter it has already fitted by company. I want to put those LED STRIP below scooty


----------



## Sarath (Aug 11, 2011)

kool said:


> any idea how to install??? and plzz share if u get succeed..



I am doing the wait and watch thing. Don't put it on me. I just purchased a air pump from ebay. Haven't run the bike for 6months. Thats the sorry state of my bike. I will be riding it again in winter. So getting it ready for that.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2011)

kool said:


> How to install these on bikes? I want it on the base... So it will glow on lower side.. kool na... BTW show us the pic of ur bike.



Sorrry dude but you will have to wait till weekend or sunday.

Btw these strips are very easy to install, provided you know basic concepts of electrical engg.

Got one pic:
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6067/6032154921_6c2e9e6752_b.jpg


----------



## kool (Aug 12, 2011)

Faun said:


> Sorrry dude but you will have to wait till weekend or sunday.
> 
> Btw these strips are very easy to install, provided you know basic concepts of electrical engg.
> 
> ...


 wow................ i'll wait..............


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice lights FAUN.

Another Automobile post.

Please Mods ,,
Please make a section for Automobiles.


----------



## kool (Aug 17, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> Nice lights FAUN.
> 
> Another Automobile post.
> 
> ...


yay yay..


----------



## puneetgarg (Aug 28, 2011)

Faun said:


> Sorrry dude but you will have to wait till weekend or sunday.
> 
> Btw these strips are very easy to install, provided you know basic concepts of electrical engg.
> 
> ...



wow man! excellent job.. can you please tell how to make these work on your bike?


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Sep 3, 2011)

Faun said:


> Sorrry dude but you will have to wait till weekend or sunday.
> 
> Btw these strips are very easy to install, provided you know basic concepts of electrical engg.
> 
> ...



Yaa.
Click and post some photos of that strips in daylight .


----------



## rsk11584 (Sep 5, 2011)

check this simple jugaad made by me for any design custom painted tail light any vehicle  DIY custom painted Taillight COVER - xBhp.com : The Global Indian Biking Community


----------



## anora (Sep 6, 2011)

very nice...

Thank you for sharing this tutorial for all of us.. I like it very much...


----------



## kool (Mar 30, 2012)

Sarath said:


> I am doing the wait and watch thing. Don't put it on me. I just purchased a air pump from ebay. Haven't run the bike for 6months. Thats the sorry state of my bike. I will be riding it again in winter. So getting it ready for that.


still u doing?


----------

